# Rabbits with a rifle or handgun?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've hunted rabbits with a bow and it's a lot of fun. However, arrow losses are bad, if there's snow on the ground.

It's less expensive and just as much fun with a .22 rifle or a handgun of various caliber choices. Obviously, all shots are taken while the rabbit is sitting, for safety reasons. A single shot to the head doesn't waste meat and drops them on the spot.

I've used a scoped Savage .22 rifle and with handguns in .22LR, .357 Mag., .44 Mag. and 9mm.

Has anyone enjoyed hunting rabbits with a rifle or handgun?

Bowhunter57


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

both and a challenge , I will say more luck then skill with my hand gun kills(Ruger 357with38 shot shells), now the 22 rifle was skill, except for catching them sitting....haven't done it for years though


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I shoot them with a savage .22 whenever I happen to see one out and about. Head shots make for a delicious dinner. There is no comparison in the difference between a head shot vs shotgun kill when it comes to table fare.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

The first rabbit I harvested was with a bow and arrow but I do hunt them with rifle, shotgun as well as pistol. But the most fun is hunting them with a .36 cal cap and ball old Army pistol. Every time you shoot you have to wait for the smoke to clear to see if you hit them or not and for me it's usually not


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I do it with a .22 cal air rifle! Head shots and nice and quiet!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I remember hunting them like that with my buddy when I was a kid. If you took a shot at them when they were running, they usually froze up, and you could pick them off easily.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have killed a few rabbits with a air pistol and air rifle. Head shot them and thats a dead bunny right there. Have never shot one with a shotgun before though. 
On another note, I have read about people using light loaded .38 special for squirrel hunting. They spoke of using wadcutters and non expanding bullets. My dad has 2, I may use that for squirrel hunting provided I actually can hit something.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

We always carried 22 pistol when rabbit hunting. To shoot the sitters and other
opportunities that came up. We hunt squirrels with pistols all the time with 22
32 and 38 cals. To do any good you have to have target type pistol. A lot of guys
use Ruger autos with scope. We consider this uncouth. 32 & 38 are K model SWs
with cast wadcutters. We never shoot squirrel with shotgun. Late in season we
use rifles.


----------

